# draw bar



## ck3510hb (Sep 12, 2016)

Ck3510. The draw bar pin hole is oversize and it is not reversible. Don't like "egging out the hole", I know I can fabricate a reducer. My question is twofold. Has anyone found a better drawbar? Do any/all of you tiedown your tractor when trailering with the drawbar?


----------

